# Vicarious Tour of North America's Parks



## freedombecki

This is the thread to share your campfire stories, pics, videos of parks you've been to or plan to go to some day. My only request is to please keep it family-friendly.

Ok, I'll start. Here's a video of one of Texas best-kept secret fishing holes, Choke Canyon State Park:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz56VNlCABQ&feature=player_profilepage]Choke Canyon State Park, Texas [Official] - YouTube[/ame]

If it doesn't show up, the link to the video is here

Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## yidnar

freedombecki said:


> This is the thread to share your campfire stories, pics, videos of parks you've been to or plan to go to some day. My only request is to please keep it family-friendly.
> 
> Ok, I'll start. Here's a video of one of Texas best-kept secret fishing holes, Choke Canyon State Park:
> 
> Choke Canyon State Park, Texas [Official] - YouTube
> 
> If it doesn't show up, the link to the video is here
> 
> Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


the Appalachian  MTNs are not only beautiful they are also the oldest MTNs on earth!!


----------



## freedombecki

Yes, the Appalachians are something to behold, yidnar. We've driven through a time or two in our travels across this country. 







The Resiliant Earth: Appalachian Mountains


----------



## LordBrownTrout

All the NP's out west are nice.  Yellowstone has great trout waters and Glacier NP's Going to the Sun road is one of the prettiest routes I have driven through in the US.


----------



## freedombecki

LordBrownTrout said:


> All the NP's out west are nice.  Yellowstone has great trout waters and Glacier NP's Going to the Sun road is one of the prettiest routes I have driven through in the US.


Thanks, LordBrownTrout. I particularly love the Snake River Overlook of the Teton Mountains near Yellowstone, and oh, Two Ocean Lake! However, for some reason every time we go up to Yellowstone, we just can't resist Old Faithful!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3lb2EjR4O4&feature=player_detailpage]Old Faithful Geyser - YouTube[/ame]

There is also a live videocam of Old Faithful erupting on a constant basis at the this page. Unfortunately it has to be seen during Rocky Mountain daytime or it looks like a big black brick.


----------



## freedombecki

And of course, there are all kinds of animals up in Yellowstone and Grand Teton Parks in Wyoming:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVLzALKNBKQ&feature=player_detailpage]yellowstone moose - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## freedombecki

And it is not uncommon to see Bears on the way to Two-Ocean Lake, which is a fun side trip if you are spending time at Jackson Hole, Wyoming.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqobNjXlRJA&feature=player_detailpage]2 Ocean - YouTube[/ame]

Know and Teach Bear Safety to Kids Before Visiting Bear Areas:

*Bear Safety*

 		     		    Bears are big predators and need to be treated  with care. For the most part they are not interested in humans and will  go out of their way to avoid us, and some simple precautions will  encourage that behavior. First, hikers should go out of their way to  make noise in bear country. That gives bears plenty of notice of the  presence of humans, encouraging them to withdraw and at least  guaranteeing that one or more hikers will not stumble upon a bear and  startle it. Second, hikers and campers need to take extreme care in  packing food, since food scents are the thing most likely to attract a  bear. The park requires all food to be stored in bear-safe containers,  and the park's designated campgrounds all come equipped with them. If a  bear is sighted nearby, one must do their best to stand their ground and  not run, as fleeing will only attract a chase and most humans have no  hope of outrunning a bear.




​​​


----------



## uscitizen

I support the right to arm Bears.


----------



## Foxfyre

New Mexico's creme de la creme of National Parks is Carlsbad Caverns located in southern New Mexico at the north edge of the Chihuahuan desert.  This time of year you can go from daytime temperatures of 110 degrees outside the cave opening to the year round constant 56 degrees on the cavern floor.

This promotional video does not do it justice.  You have to stand inside those massive chambers and experience the sheer magnitude of it as well as incredible beauty:






Both of these videos are about two minutes:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob9WFa6FGDo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob9WFa6FGDo[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo8bRuNUA5A]Carlsbad Caverns National Park Highlights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

uscitizen said:


> I support the right to arm Bears.



Done! 





Chicago Bears Flex Arms!​


----------



## freedombecki

Foxfyre said:


> New Mexico's creme de la creme of National Parks is Carlsbad Caverns located in southern New Mexico at the north edge of the Chihuahuan desert.  This time of year you can go from daytime temperatures of 110 degrees outside the cave opening to the year round constant 56 degrees on the cavern floor.
> 
> This promotional video does not do it justice.  You have to stand inside those massive chambers and experience the sheer magnitude of it as well as incredible beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these videos are about two minutes:
> 
> Carlsbad Caverns 2-minute Tour - YouTube
> 
> Carlsbad Caverns National Park Highlights - YouTube



I've seen them twice. My parents took us to Carlsbad Caverns when I was very young, and we took our children there when they were young. Both times, the experience was awesome! Thanks for sharing the Carlsbad Caverns videos, Foxfyre.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

freedombecki said:


> And it is not uncommon to see Bears on the way to Two-Ocean Lake, which is a fun side trip if you are spending time at Jackson Hole, Wyoming.
> 
> 2 Ocean - YouTube
> 
> Know and Teach Bear Safety to Kids Before Visiting Bear Areas:
> 
> *Bear Safety*
> 
> Bears are big predators and need to be treated  with care. For the most part they are not interested in humans and will  go out of their way to avoid us, and some simple precautions will  encourage that behavior. First, hikers should go out of their way to  make noise in bear country. That gives bears plenty of notice of the  presence of humans, encouraging them to withdraw and at least  guaranteeing that one or more hikers will not stumble upon a bear and  startle it. Second, hikers and campers need to take extreme care in  packing food, since food scents are the thing most likely to attract a  bear. The park requires all food to be stored in bear-safe containers,  and the park's designated campgrounds all come equipped with them. If a  bear is sighted nearby, one must do their best to stand their ground and  not run, as fleeing will only attract a chase and most humans have no  hope of outrunning a bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​



Jackson, Wyoming is awesome.  There's great flyfishing about twenty miles into the Gros Ventre river.  Also, Burke's Chop House has some great elk chops.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

uscitizen said:


> I support the right to arm Bears.





Those griz have some pretty nice claws in YNP.  They're armed pretty well.


----------



## freedombecki

There's an amazingly beautiful Virtual Tour of Acadia National Park in Maine here.

We traveled there in 2003, and couldn't have enjoyed it more. It's so spectacular, and the smell of the evergreen trees enhances all its loveliness.



> People have been drawn to the rugged coast of Maine throughout history.  Awed by its beauty and diversity, early 20th-century visionaries donated  the land that became Acadia National Park. The park is home to many  plants and animals, and the tallest mountain on the U.S. Atlantic coast.  Today visitors come to Acadia to hike granite peaks, bike historic  carriage roads, or relax and enjoy the scenery.


 Acadia National Park page that has links to information for planning a fun trip

Has anyone been there who might share some pictures? Or another National Park that you are fond of?


----------



## freedombecki

One other place I haven't been to is Big Bend National Park. Unfortunately, pictures take a lot of points away from Verizon users, so I can't post pictures again until September 3rd, or I have to pay the big bucks, and I'm retired. 

So, please go here, and hopefully someone with unrestricted picture use or a bigger wallet can come back and post a few of Big Bend and/or Acadia National Park from either link.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## freedombecki

California is closing 70 parks. Thought those of you read this thread might like to know and post your comments on Jroc's thread, "*California will close State Parks But Fund Illeagals education *".


----------



## Foxfyre

Here ya go for some Big Bend pics.  I have been there, several times, and it, plus Guadalupe Peak, is perhaps the only shining jewel in otherwise pretty monotonous and featureless West Texas scenery, though to me a ripe wheat field rippling in the wind is beautiful too:


----------



## waltky

Smuggler's luck...

*Massive US fire somehow misses marijuana operation*
_Mon, Sep 05, 2011 - This summers Las Conchas fire in New Mexico scorched tribal lands, threatened one of the nations premier nuclear facilities and pushed bears into nearby cities. However, it somehow spared more than 9,000 marijuana plants in a remote area of Bandelier National Monument._


> Officials said no arrests have been made in the sophisticated growing operation in the parks backcountry. However, authorities said on Friday they were looking for at least two suspects. They estimate the plants were 1.83m to 10 3.05m tall and had a street value of about US$10 million.  It was a lot larger than we anticipated, park superintendent Jason Lott said. It [was] much bigger and more sophisticated than we ever expected.  The marijuana operation had an irrigation system and a possible evacuation route for those overseeing the plants, Lott said. Temporary housing structures, trash and food caches were also found nearby.
> 
> The pot was discovered in rugged terrain during an Aug. 23 helicopter flight surveying a flash flood, Lott said. That flooding was caused when monsoonal rains fell on the charred area of the monument, where soil and rocks had been loosened by the fire, the largest in New Mexico history.  A number of local and federal law enforcement agencies raided the area early on Thursday morning. No one was captured, but investigators say at least two men were seen at the grow site earlier in the week.  The Bernalillo County Sheriffs Office and the New Mexico National Guard both lent helicopters to the operation and a National Guard Blackhawk helicopter airlifted the marijuana out, the National Park Service said. Most of it was transported to an undisclosed location for proper disposal and some was retained for testing as evidence.
> 
> Officials said on Thursdays bust was the first marijuana growing operation detected in Bandelier National Monument, which features centuries-old dwellings carved into canyon walls by ancestors of the Native American pueblos that surround the area.  The Las Conchas fire burned more than 632km2 over 36 days in the mountains surrounding the town of Los Alamos and the Los Alamos National Laboratory.  The fire started on June 26 when a tree fell on a power line. The flames raced across parts of the monument, Valles Caldera National Preserve and lands belonging to northern New Mexico pueblos.
> 
> Massive US fire somehow misses marijuana operation - Taipei Times


----------



## NGSamson

freedombecki said:


> Yes, the Appalachians are something to behold, yidnar. We've driven through a time or two in our travels across this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Resiliant Earth: Appalachian Mountains



At is on my list of hikes to make. I have done the Western States trail, that was a blast, All thees areas are nice, and I plan on doing alloy of exploring when we get moved to Utah.


----------



## Foxfyre

waltky said:


> Smuggler's luck...
> 
> *Massive US fire somehow misses marijuana operation*
> _Mon, Sep 05, 2011 - This summers Las Conchas fire in New Mexico scorched tribal lands, threatened one of the nations premier nuclear facilities and pushed bears into nearby cities. However, it somehow spared more than 9,000 marijuana plants in a remote area of Bandelier National Monument._
> 
> 
> 
> Officials said no arrests have been made in the sophisticated growing operation in the parks backcountry. However, authorities said on Friday they were looking for at least two suspects. They estimate the plants were 1.83m to 10 3.05m tall and had a street value of about US$10 million.  It was a lot larger than we anticipated, park superintendent Jason Lott said. It [was] much bigger and more sophisticated than we ever expected.  The marijuana operation had an irrigation system and a possible evacuation route for those overseeing the plants, Lott said. Temporary housing structures, trash and food caches were also found nearby.
> 
> The pot was discovered in rugged terrain during an Aug. 23 helicopter flight surveying a flash flood, Lott said. That flooding was caused when monsoonal rains fell on the charred area of the monument, where soil and rocks had been loosened by the fire, the largest in New Mexico history.  A number of local and federal law enforcement agencies raided the area early on Thursday morning. No one was captured, but investigators say at least two men were seen at the grow site earlier in the week.  The Bernalillo County Sheriffs Office and the New Mexico National Guard both lent helicopters to the operation and a National Guard Blackhawk helicopter airlifted the marijuana out, the National Park Service said. Most of it was transported to an undisclosed location for proper disposal and some was retained for testing as evidence.
> 
> Officials said on Thursdays bust was the first marijuana growing operation detected in Bandelier National Monument, which features centuries-old dwellings carved into canyon walls by ancestors of the Native American pueblos that surround the area.  The Las Conchas fire burned more than 632km2 over 36 days in the mountains surrounding the town of Los Alamos and the Los Alamos National Laboratory.  The fire started on June 26 when a tree fell on a power line. The flames raced across parts of the monument, Valles Caldera National Preserve and lands belonging to northern New Mexico pueblos.
> 
> Massive US fire somehow misses marijuana operation - Taipei Times
Click to expand...


No luck involved.  That is little more than an hour's drive from my house.  
A plane flying over the massive burn spotted the patch of green and authorities went to look.  Apparently the pot growers defended their pot field as there was evidence they fought the fire on all sides until it passed.  Some of the crop had been harvested but the remaining healthy plants would have yielded something like $12 million on the street?

Bandelier is definitely one of our local treasures though.  As is the case of most places, the photos don't really do it justice, but it is always alive with myriad wildlife, song birds, butterfles, wild flowers and flowering cactuses depending on what time of year it is.  The fires roar through there from time to time but by the next year it is always back to normal and beautiful again.


----------



## NGSamson

Foxfyre said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smuggler's luck...
> 
> *Massive US fire somehow misses marijuana operation*
> _Mon, Sep 05, 2011 - This summers Las Conchas fire in New Mexico scorched tribal lands, threatened one of the nations premier nuclear facilities and pushed bears into nearby cities. However, it somehow spared more than 9,000 marijuana plants in a remote area of Bandelier National Monument._
> 
> 
> 
> Officials said no arrests have been made in the sophisticated growing operation in the parks backcountry. However, authorities said on Friday they were looking for at least two suspects. They estimate the plants were 1.83m to 10 3.05m tall and had a street value of about US$10 million.  It was a lot larger than we anticipated, park superintendent Jason Lott said. It [was] much bigger and more sophisticated than we ever expected.  The marijuana operation had an irrigation system and a possible evacuation route for those overseeing the plants, Lott said. Temporary housing structures, trash and food caches were also found nearby.
> 
> The pot was discovered in rugged terrain during an Aug. 23 helicopter flight surveying a flash flood, Lott said. That flooding was caused when monsoonal rains fell on the charred area of the monument, where soil and rocks had been loosened by the fire, the largest in New Mexico history.  A number of local and federal law enforcement agencies raided the area early on Thursday morning. No one was captured, but investigators say at least two men were seen at the grow site earlier in the week.  The Bernalillo County Sheriffs Office and the New Mexico National Guard both lent helicopters to the operation and a National Guard Blackhawk helicopter airlifted the marijuana out, the National Park Service said. Most of it was transported to an undisclosed location for proper disposal and some was retained for testing as evidence.
> 
> Officials said on Thursdays bust was the first marijuana growing operation detected in Bandelier National Monument, which features centuries-old dwellings carved into canyon walls by ancestors of the Native American pueblos that surround the area.  The Las Conchas fire burned more than 632km2 over 36 days in the mountains surrounding the town of Los Alamos and the Los Alamos National Laboratory.  The fire started on June 26 when a tree fell on a power line. The flames raced across parts of the monument, Valles Caldera National Preserve and lands belonging to northern New Mexico pueblos.
> 
> Massive US fire somehow misses marijuana operation - Taipei Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No luck involved.  That is little more than an hour's drive from my house.
> A plane flying over the massive burn spotted the patch of green and authorities went to look.  Apparently the pot growers defended their pot field as there was evidence they fought the fire on all sides until it passed.  Some of the crop had been harvested but the remaining healthy plants would have yielded something like $12 million on the street?
> 
> Bandelier is definitely one of our local treasures though.  As is the case of most places, the photos don't really do it justice, but it is always alive with myriad wildlife, song birds, butterfles, wild flowers and flowering cactuses depending on what time of year it is.  The fires roar through there from time to time but by the next year it is always back to normal and beautiful again.
Click to expand...


Saw that on the news. Crazy.


----------



## freedombecki

NGSamson said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Appalachians are something to behold, yidnar. We've driven through a time or two in our travels across this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Resiliant Earth: Appalachian Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At is on my list of hikes to make. I have done the Western States trail, that was a blast, All thees areas are nice, and I plan on doing alloy of exploring when we get moved to Utah.
Click to expand...

Utah is a huge state of beauty, Sampson. Salt Lake City was the regional hub for airline flights during our 35 years in Wyoming. Denver was glad to get rid of us due to the bumpy ride over Cheyenne to get to any other part of the state. I don't know why, it was like bucking broncos over Cheyenne, whether you crossed it N, S, E, or W.

Anyhow, Utah is a grid search in fabulous scenery. There are Arches Park, skiing everywhere though there's a town a little to the east of SLC, Park City, where everybody goes for great skiing. We drove to Salt Lake City often, because it was a beautiful 8 hours through the mountains to get there through some of America's still rugged country. We also drove from Salt Lake to Las Vegas, where we are parents to one of N. Las Vegas' finest. We used to love the drive between Wyoming and Houston to visit family, back when the biggest building in Colorado Springs was the Broadmoor Hotel. Now, it's just a suburb of Denver with day-long traffic jams, so we started driving through Lamar Colorado by way of Scott's Bluff, Nebraska. We just didn't care for the traffic. Driving through Denver was disgusting. No matter what time of the year, they were busy building freeways that would have been great 5 years earlier, but the population kept expanding exponentially, which smashed all planning records, every 3 or 4 years. The people in Denver never seemed to notice, they just put up with the stop and go of it the entire 35 years we commuted to Wyoming. The last 5 or 6 years, though, wind farms were build from Lamar all the way down to and beyond Amarillo.

You sound like the good life of hiking suits you. Good luck in Utah. Give my regards to the Jazz.


----------



## freedombecki

Foxfyre said:


> Here ya go for some Big Bend pics.  I have been there, several times, and it, plus Guadalupe Peak, is perhaps the only shining jewel in otherwise pretty monotonous and featureless West Texas scenery, though to me a ripe wheat field rippling in the wind is beautiful too:


Thanks, Foxy. That's absolutely out of this world. I talked to my sister about going there yesterday, but I don't think she's ever been. Her friends had, though, and they advised a winter trip. I love it when the cactus blooms, though. That could be any time from November to February, I'm sure someone closer to there knows. We need to go soon, though. I have sand in my shoes.


----------



## freedombecki

Foxfyre said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smuggler's luck...
> 
> *Massive US fire somehow misses marijuana operation*
> _Mon, Sep 05, 2011 - This summers Las Conchas fire in New Mexico scorched tribal lands, threatened one of the nations premier nuclear facilities and pushed bears into nearby cities. However, it somehow spared more than 9,000 marijuana plants in a remote area of Bandelier National Monument._
> 
> 
> 
> Officials said no arrests have been made in the sophisticated growing operation in the parks backcountry. However, authorities said on Friday they were looking for at least two suspects. They estimate the plants were 1.83m to 10 3.05m tall and had a street value of about US$10 million.  It was a lot larger than we anticipated, park superintendent Jason Lott said. It [was] much bigger and more sophisticated than we ever expected.  The marijuana operation had an irrigation system and a possible evacuation route for those overseeing the plants, Lott said. Temporary housing structures, trash and food caches were also found nearby.
> 
> The pot was discovered in rugged terrain during an Aug. 23 helicopter flight surveying a flash flood, Lott said. That flooding was caused when monsoonal rains fell on the charred area of the monument, where soil and rocks had been loosened by the fire, the largest in New Mexico history.  A number of local and federal law enforcement agencies raided the area early on Thursday morning. No one was captured, but investigators say at least two men were seen at the grow site earlier in the week.  The Bernalillo County Sheriffs Office and the New Mexico National Guard both lent helicopters to the operation and a National Guard Blackhawk helicopter airlifted the marijuana out, the National Park Service said. Most of it was transported to an undisclosed location for proper disposal and some was retained for testing as evidence.
> 
> Officials said on Thursdays bust was the first marijuana growing operation detected in Bandelier National Monument, which features centuries-old dwellings carved into canyon walls by ancestors of the Native American pueblos that surround the area.  The Las Conchas fire burned more than 632km2 over 36 days in the mountains surrounding the town of Los Alamos and the Los Alamos National Laboratory.  The fire started on June 26 when a tree fell on a power line. The flames raced across parts of the monument, Valles Caldera National Preserve and lands belonging to northern New Mexico pueblos.
> 
> Massive US fire somehow misses marijuana operation - Taipei Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No luck involved.  That is little more than an hour's drive from my house.
> A plane flying over the massive burn spotted the patch of green and authorities went to look.  Apparently the pot growers defended their pot field as there was evidence they fought the fire on all sides until it passed.  Some of the crop had been harvested but the remaining healthy plants would have yielded something like $12 million on the street?
> 
> Bandelier is definitely one of our local treasures though.  As is the case of most places, the photos don't really do it justice, but it is always alive with myriad wildlife, song birds, butterfles, wild flowers and flowering cactuses depending on what time of year it is.  The fires roar through there from time to time but by the next year it is always back to normal and beautiful again.
Click to expand...

Those are fabulous pictures, Foxy. Thanks so much for the graphics. My faves of NM earlier were of the Charro Canyon area, from which I got ideas to add to the Southwest Quilt I designed and won Best of Show in 1993 at the Wyoming State Fair. I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## freedombecki

Oops, can't find. I did find an image of conquistadors on horseback at the Canyon de Chelly, though, here: Rock Art Photos and Pictures
All I could find at short notice were a professional photographer's collection, but it is totally good at the link.


----------



## freedombecki

This morning, I found a video of Canyon de Chelly (very sleepy last night), and they say it's in Arizona, not New Mexico. (No wonder I couldn't find it last night!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxHt8HLRJuI&feature=player_detailpage"]Canyon de Chelly - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Foxfyre

Right Becki.  Canyon de Chelly is in Arizona.

But not far east of there is the interesting Chaco Canyon National Historical Park:


























All of these sites:  Mesa Verde in Colorado, Canyon de Chelly, Choco Canyon, Bandelier et al are discovered remnants of the lost Anazazi civilization, the 'ancient ones' who were a thriving culture in the Utah, Arizona, Colorado, and New Mexico Four Corners area for more than a thousand years.  They disappeared around the end of the 12th Century however and nobody has yet figured out what happened to them or where they went.  It is theorized they left because of extreme drought or other environmental conditions and were assimilated into the existing Pueblo cultures, but nobody knows for sure.


----------



## freedombecki

Foxfyre said:


> Right Becki.  Canyon de Chelly is in Arizona.
> 
> But not far east of there is the interesting Chaco Canyon National Historical Park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these sites:  Mesa Verde in Colorado, Canyon de Chelly, Choco Canyon, Bandelier et al are discovered remnants of the lost Anazazi civilization, the 'ancient ones' who were a thriving culture in the Utah, Arizona, Colorado, and New Mexico Four Corners area for more than a thousand years.  They disappeared around the end of the 12th Century however and nobody has yet figured out what happened to them or where they went.  It is theorized they left because of extreme drought or other environmental conditions and were assimilated into the existing Pueblo cultures, but nobody knows for sure.



This petroglyph at Canyon de Chelly had to have been made sometime after 1500 because it includes hunters on horseback. Coronado came through New Mexico and other parts of the southwest from 1540-1542. I wonder if those who recorded their presence were descendants of the Anasazis or a different tribe altogether? I'm pretty sure the Spaniards introduced horses into the new world, and the wild horses were thought to be descendants of those that may have escaped or been traded to natives for precious stones or something by the conquistadors.

Thank you for the beautiful photographs, Foxfyre.


----------



## Foxfyre

My best guess relates to your Canon de Shelly video you posted.  After the Anasazi left, other tribes moved into the area--Apache, Comanche, Hopi, Navajo--and no doubt all left their mark.


----------



## freedombecki

Foxfyre said:


> My best guess relates to your Canon de Shelly video you posted.  After the Anasazi left, other tribes moved into the area--Apache, Comanche, Hopi, Navajo--and no doubt all left their mark.


I truly admire the way you can take information and make sense of it. I missed the forest for the trees. Thank you, Foxfyre.


----------



## FuelRod

California's Hetch Hetchy inside the Yosemite National Forest.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBv7pARTYpE]Hetch Hetchy - Yosemite&#39;s Lost Valley - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Fuel Rod, your video is truly fabulous. Thanks.


----------



## Ringel05

Here we are fly fishing in Yosemite.






Touring the Everglades.






Annnnnnddd, I forget which National park this was.


----------



## freedombecki

Why Ringel05, being in the Outdoors brings out the wild life in ya does it?


----------



## freedombecki

Doyle River Falls, Shenandoah National Park, VA


----------



## Ringel05

freedombecki said:


> Why Ringel05, being in the Outdoors brings out the wild life in ya does it?



Nah, it just takes breathing.......


----------



## edjax1952

http://www.forestcamping.com/dow/southern/oscinfo.htm
The Osceola National Forest, located in northern Florida, is comprised of 187,554 acres. I enjoy visiting both the developed campsites with amenities and 12 miles from the city of Lake City, Florida and the primitive (hunters) campsites that can be as far away as 15 miles from the nearest point of commercial development and 12 miles to the main US Highway 90 to the south of the forest. The Osceola National Forest, named for a Native American war leader, was created in 1931.
Visit my Facebook page for a view of a trip to the primitive campsite area.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/.../?set=a.215628565128169.65988.100000430810555


----------



## edjax1952

http://floridastateparks.org/standrews/default.cfm
St Andrews State Park, Florida
Well-known for its sugar white sands and emerald green waters, this former military reservation has over one-and-a-half miles of beaches on the Gulf of Mexico and Grand Lagoon. Water sports enthusiasts can enjoy swimming, snorkeling, scuba diving, kayaking, and canoeing. Two fishing piers, a jetty, and a boat ramp provide ample fishing opportunities for anglers. Two nature trails wind through a rich diversity of coastal plant communities - a splendid opportunity for bird-watching. Those wanting to relax can sunbathe on the beach or enjoy a leisurely lunch under the shade of a picnic pavilion.
View my visit there (on my Facebook page).  It was just a short preview trip on the way back from my brother&#8217;s house in Alabama.  I most certainly will return.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.210340765656949.59529.100000430810555&type=1


----------



## edjax1952

http://floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/default.cfm
Sebastian Inlet State Park, Florida
The premier saltwater fishing spot on Florida's east coast, this park is a favorite for anglers nationwide for catching snook, redfish, bluefish, and Spanish mackerel from its jetties. Surfing is also a popular recreation and several major competitions are held here every year. Two museums provide a history of the area.
Once more, my facebook photo album of my visit:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168990953125264.41975.100000430810555&type=1
The individual pictures don&#8217;t seem to upload properly to the post.  <:^{


----------



## edjax1952

http://www.12stepmusicfest.com/general/about12step.php
12 Step Music Fest is a campout for ALL 12 step fellowships. It will be held November 3-6, 2011 at Sugarloaf Key (mile marker 20) KOA Campground in the Florida Keys. The entire campground will be closed to the public. 

It's a mini Woodstock, minus the drugs and alcohol, but add meetings and fellowship! It is being produced by No Matter What Productions, a not for profit, 501 c 3 charity. Our mission is to help people suffering from all forms of addiction to recover and become acceptable, responsible and productive members of society. Our vision is to eradicate the stigma "Once an addict always an addict."
I have enjoyed 27 years of sobriety.  <:^}  
My Facebook photos of the visit last year:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.169002356457457.41979.100000430810555&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168993619791664.41977.100000430810555&type=1


----------



## edjax1952

http://floridastateparks.org/fortclinch/default.cfm
Fort Clinch State Park, Florida
A part of the park system since 1935, Fort Clinch is one of the most well-preserved 19th century forts in the country. Although no battles were fought here, it was garrisoned during both the Civil and Spanish-American wars. During the 1930s, the Civilian Conservation Corps began preserving and rebuilding many of the structures of the abandoned fort. Daily tours with period reenactors depicting garrison life bring the fort to life for visitors. Sunbathing, swimming, and beachcombing are popular activities at the beach. Anglers can fish from the pier or take advantage of excellent surf fishing. Hikers and bicyclists can enjoy a six-mile trail through the park. Self-guided nature trails provide opportunities to learn about and observe native plants and wildlife. A full-facility campground and a youth camping area provide overnight accommodations.
I have visited this park several times.  There is a big variety of this to explore and do there.
My Facebook pictures of the visit:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.154117191279307.37680.100000430810555&type=1


----------



## freedombecki

Nice state parks, edjax. Thanks.


----------



## freedombecki

Near Winslow, Arizona is a meteorite crater that's pretty cool, and is a national treasure.








City Profile
Discovered in  1891, the Meteor Crater which is also known as the Barringer Meteorite  Crater, Arizona Meteor Crater, Canyon Diablo or Coon Butte, is an  incredible effect of the momentous impact that happened about fifty  thousand years ago between the Earth and a meteoroid.   

 The Meteor Crater is located in the Coconino Sandstone, within the  regions of Canyon Diablo and 19 miles west of Winslow, Arizona. This  bordered and bowl-shaped hole is 4000 feet in diameter and measures for  up to 600 feet in depth. There are drill holes within the meteor landing  site that shows an intact piece of rock buried under 700 to 800 feet of  dirt. 

 The crater is under the private ownership of the Barringer family.  Daniel Barringer, a mining engineer from Philadelphia, was the first one  to argue about the craters meteorite origin.

link​


----------



## freedombecki

Crater Lake National Park





credits


We lived in Oregon in the late 70s and early 80s, and took our children here a couple of times. At the time, the pristine condition of the lake was so perfect, you could see dozens of feet down, and they looked just a footstep or so away. No private boats were allowed there, but they operated low-impact boats by the park service, as I recollect. In the cool months, there were few people about, and once we walked about Wizard Island, and the kids slid down the hill on their backsides I think. And you could see far, far down into the depths due to the cleanness of the waters and care the NPS took to keep things spiffy. 

​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lXPLlVJwTM]Florida Everglades Airboat Tour with Captain Ken (The Best) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

freedombecki said:


> Yes, the Appalachians are something to behold, yidnar. We've driven through a time or two in our travels across this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Resiliant Earth: Appalachian Mountains



There's a hiking trail that goes through there.


----------



## mudwhistle

Then there's Yellowstone.....


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWSr62Xnb2M]Air-Boat Ride, Big Cyprus Swamp, Florida, USA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

What type of park ? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MDEhLiW8Pk]Active Meth Lab In Trailer Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach

freedombecki said:


> Yes, the Appalachians are something to behold, yidnar. We've driven through a time or two in our travels across this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Resiliant Earth: Appalachian Mountains



I've been through the Appalachian several times, note the green at the top of Florida, I live near there. The Olustee Civil War Memorial, National Forest, St. Mary's River, all together. I don't know if there are any commercial videos, this makes me want to check.


----------



## Peach

freedombecki said:


> Air-Boat Ride, Big Cyprus Swamp, Florida, USA - YouTube



I have been there also. The air boat rides are both fascinating, and a bit scary, for me. All of the Everglades are wonderful.


----------



## Peach

The St. Mary's:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nD4EapFvHA]St Marys River 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach

Olustee, National Forest, Civil War Battle Reenactment:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLrWk62Tvb8]Battle of Olustee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Peach said:


> The St. Mary's:
> St Marys River 1 - YouTube


Nice boat tour, Peach. Thanks.


----------



## Douger

America is an insanely fantastic place. I've been to nearly every national park and many state parks. Too bad it's controlled by Nazi's voted in by idiot murkins.
I'll hold those memories dear since, in my lifetime, I don't foresee any second visits.
Olympic, Redwood and Canyon-lands come to mind as my most memorable. Jackson hole-Yellowstone are close behind. Stunning !


----------



## Peach

edjax1952 said:


> http://floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/default.cfm
> Sebastian Inlet State Park, Florida
> The premier saltwater fishing spot on Florida's east coast, this park is a favorite for anglers nationwide for catching snook, redfish, bluefish, and Spanish mackerel from its jetties. Surfing is also a popular recreation and several major competitions are held here every year. Two museums provide a history of the area.
> Once more, my facebook photo album of my visit:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168990953125264.41975.100000430810555&type=1
> The individual pictures dont seem to upload properly to the post.  <:^{



I have been to Sebastian Inlet MANY times.


----------



## Peach

freedombecki said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The St. Mary's:
> St Marys River 1 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Nice boat tour, Peach. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Olustee Forest is good for both Civil War buffs, and nature lovers.


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I63NLF2lDCw]Olympic Temperate Rain Forest, Washington - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Douger said:


> America is an insanely fantastic place. I've been to nearly every national park and many state parks. Too bad it's controlled by Nazi's voted in by idiot murkins.
> I'll hold those memories dear since, in my lifetime, I don't foresee any second visits.
> Olympic, Redwood and Canyon-lands come to mind as my most memorable. Jackson hole-Yellowstone are close behind. Stunning !


So you belong to the 50-states club then?


----------



## freedombecki

Crater Lake rocks! 

Crater Lake was added to the National Park along with 125 million acres of land sat aside during the presidency of conservationist, President Theodore Rosevelt. We've traveled there twice to enjoy pristine waters, and we once "sledded" in the crater within the crater that Wizard peak is when other park guests left frozen bits of cardboard behind they'd used for sleds, and our kids picked up on it and started sledding down the crater. (there's was no water in the small crater on Wizard Island, which sits in part of the crater of Crater Lake. It's in the southern half of the state of Oregon and is just way to gorgeous to even attempt to describe.





Photo Credits​


----------



## freedombecki

There is a webcam of Old Faithful at Yellowstone park here below. I hope you will go there and enjoy it. This version can be exploded to fit the full screen of your computer, if you would like to see your children being able to see this natural phenomenon, but can't afford the gasoline and travel costs to get there and stay the night after the sun sets, the screen will appear the same color as the part of the night it is in, usually black after 9 pm and before 5 am, shorter hours of light in the winter months, longer in the summer. At this moment in the morning of August 4, 2012, I am seeing steam right now. After a series of earthquakes in the 1980s, the geyser went from hourly to 1.2 to 1.5 hours per display of spraying. I'm not sure its present rate, because I haven't been there for several years now, having moved from the state of Wyoming 3 years ago. 

http://www.windowsintowonderland.org/live/live6.html


----------



## Wroberson

Great Thread.

I've been to many National Parks out west.  It's a pretty long list.

I was going to go to Acadia National Park one year and drive the Blue Ridge Parkway in the fall, 
But I just wasn't motivated again.  I was going to go camping in Hawaii, but the cost is prohibitive. 
If it was for 2 weeks and 3-4 islands, but $2500.00 for a week at Volcanoes is out of line for me.
So I ended up settling for Yellowstone this winter at just under $600.00 and Vegas in March.

There's a State Park in Utah called Goblin Valley that I spent a day at.  It's unique.
The West Elk Loop in Colorado was fun.  The highlight is Gothic Natural area.
I've seen my share of bears in the wild. I had a moost sneak up on me frond behind 
and nearly knock me over in the Tetons.

Finally climbing Devil's Tower is on my list.  It's over $1200 with training. room and board.  
You also get 2 days on the mountain.  If there's 2 in a group, the price drops to about $900.00 each.


----------



## koshergrl

The kids and I saw a bear about 10 days ago.


----------



## editec

freedombecki said:


> Yes, the Appalachians are something to behold, yidnar. We've driven through a time or two in our travels across this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Resiliant Earth: Appalachian Mountains


 
Where'd you get that map?

It's way off, ya know?

For instance, the Appalachian trail crosses from PA into NJ at the Delaware Water Gap.

According to the above map, the appalachions aren't even in NJ.

FWIW, I've spent a lot of time on the AT in the Northeast.  

Incidently the Appalachion trail was build during Franklin Delanore Roosevelt's horrible socialismt experiement during the WPA years.

Another example of what government can and OUGHT TO BE doing.


----------



## koshergrl

Taking land out of private ownership? Putting a halt to private enterprise?


----------



## Foxfyre

Got this video in e-mail this week.  Too neat not to share.  Believe most of these shots were in western Montana:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUOQ_yPW_0s]Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation Video by Scott McKinley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Truly beautiful, Foxfyre. Thanks for bringing that here.


----------



## freedombecki

Wroberson said:


> Great Thread.
> 
> I've been to many National Parks out west.  It's a pretty long list.
> 
> I was going to go to Acadia National Park one year and drive the Blue Ridge Parkway in the fall,
> But I just wasn't motivated again.  I was going to go camping in Hawaii, but the cost is prohibitive.
> If it was for 2 weeks and 3-4 islands, but $2500.00 for a week at Volcanoes is out of line for me.
> So I ended up settling for Yellowstone this winter at just under $600.00 and Vegas in March.
> 
> There's a State Park in Utah called Goblin Valley that I spent a day at.  It's unique.
> The West Elk Loop in Colorado was fun.  The highlight is Gothic Natural area.
> I've seen my share of bears in the wild. I had a moost sneak up on me frond behind
> and nearly knock me over in the Tetons.
> 
> Finally climbing Devil's Tower is on my list.  It's over $1200 with training. room and board.
> You also get 2 days on the mountain.  If there's 2 in a group, the price drops to about $900.00 each.


Acadia is astonishingly inspiring, Wroberson. I hope you rethink going there and make the trip. It is so totally charming, I doubt describing it could do it justice.


----------

